
Why Macs still aren't right for most businesses - kyro
http://money.cnn.com/2008/05/29/smallbusiness/macs_small_biz.fsb/
======
tjr
Wow. That was awful. I agree that Macs aren't the right choice for every
business, but this article was a smorgasbord of fluff and red herrings.

------
LPTS
Allow me to spare you all from reading this drivel by summarizing it.

"Using Macs will make how mediocre everything else in your business stand out
the same way a clean spot on a grimy floor will make it obvious how bad the
floor is. It's easier to shit on the clean spot then bring everything else to
the same level of quality. So don't buy macs for your business."

